# My daughter's "new" Schwinn



## Eatontkd (Jun 1, 2019)

My daughter wanted a "bop-around-town, get-to-work" kinda bike for summer college: enter the 1971 Scwhinn Suburban complete with wicker basket (not shown


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 1, 2019)

You’d be hard pressed to find a more practical bike for her purposes. Good job Dad!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2019)

What he ^^^ said.

Is there a chain guard for that Suburban so her bell bottoms won't get snagged?


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 1, 2019)

Sweet. I like that generator! Nice bike too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Is there a chain guard for that Suburban so her bell bottoms won't get snagged?



I do have the chain guard. It was off to make some rear derailleur work easier. It's on now, as is the wicker basket!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice bike! I'm sure she'll love it.
I just sold this 1975 model a week ago...


----------



## Sven (Jun 3, 2019)

Great bike for her needs. You just can't go wrong with an old Schwinn.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 4, 2019)

Good job dad. Fitness and less time behind the wheel makes for more change in the pockets and life looks better from behind some schwinn handlebars!! That was my mode of transportation when i was in my junior and senior year of college...great memories. She ll love it.


----------



## morton (Jun 5, 2019)

Hope she takes care where she leaves it when not riding.  A bike that nice won't last long if many areas if left unattended, even for a few moments.


----------



## juvela (Jun 6, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for posting, looking fine!  

Notice that it has a single plateau drive train while the 1975 posted by HARPO has a two plateau drive.

What model year did the change occur?

-----


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for posting, looking fine!
> 
> ...




These were offered in both 5 and 10 speed configuration for the most part during their production.


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 7, 2019)

morton said:


> Hope she takes care where she leaves it when not riding.  A bike that nice won't last long if many areas if left unattended, even for a few moments.



When not in use, it's earned a place in her apartment living room. Her employer allows her to bring it inside as well, thinks it's "cool". Guess I've created another vintage enthusiast!


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 8, 2019)

Shay's into her Schwinn. Apparently, it's a hit on campus because she rides such an old bike...


----------



## Oilit (Jun 11, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> These were offered in both 5 and 10 speed configuration for the most part during their production.



Schwinn also offered a 3 speed version for a couple of years early on! 1970 and '71, I think.


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 16, 2019)

What a grand Father's Day looks like; well, for me anyway. Hope everyone had a day as enjoyable as we did!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2019)

Today is our day, lucky you! 



Just finished mowing the yard so I had a lovely day.


----------

